# HTM serving machine upgrades



## BDZ65 (May 20, 2004)

Some of our customers have been asking for changes to the HTM serving machine. I recently completed a serious upgrade to the HTM control system, check these changes out on my You Tube channel.

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8jW-RRc-n4eT5o3he7_Okw


----------



## Bowstring Store (Sep 25, 2012)

Is the pricing still around $9000?


----------



## BDZ65 (May 20, 2004)

I just completed more changes to the serving machine software, with the addition of string recipes. A string recipe consists of 5 serving segments, each segment has a serving diameter and desired serving length setpoint. Additionally each string serving segment specifies serving speed and number of twist setpoints. When building a string, once all serving wraps for segment #1 are applied the machine will automatically advance to segment #2 and so on until the completion of segment #5. The machine is capable of saving 300 string recipes.


----------



## jbacon1340 (Oct 29, 2013)

What is the cost of this unit? How is it better then the one from Specialty?


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

The HTM is a lot faster and looks to be quiker to change to different length strings. The specialty server is a nice unit for the money but i love my htm i couldnt imagine building a string without either one of the servers


----------



## BDZ65 (May 20, 2004)

The new HTM's are a lot faster then the vintage that "flaq" is running. If you have questions I can answer them, as I designed and build the controllers for HTM. Thanks for the good word "flaq", how is the twist from both ends upgrade working?


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

Its working out nice


BDZ65 said:


> The new HTM's are a lot faster then the vintage that "flaq" is running. If you have questions I can answer them, as I designed and build the controllers for HTM. Thanks for the good word "flaq", how is the twist from both ends upgrade working?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

HTM is CRAZY fast! Very nice unit.


----------



## jbacon1340 (Oct 29, 2013)

With a $10G price tag


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

jbacon1340 said:


> With a $10G price tag


I wish HTM would just make a controller for the Specialty machine that most people have that allows it to run higher speed. Hint hint HTM!! They would sell like hotcakes. I don't know anyone with the specialty machine that does not wish it could go at least 1000rpm.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

The motors on the specialty can't take the load at higher RPM. That's the big difference between the two machines. The heavier duty motors more then double the cost of the specialty.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

60X said:


> The motors on the specialty can't take the load at higher RPM. That's the big difference between the two machines. The heavier duty motors more then double the cost of the specialty.


Well they can at least run at 800 as they already do on the bobbin setting so 1000 i would think would not be out of the question. Certainly not 2500 like the HTMs but 1000 would be nice. Even 800!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

At the higher rpm the current motors stall out under load.


----------



## Bowstring Store (Sep 25, 2012)

That's pretty much what specialty said when we spoke to them about a higher rpm unit. I thought the other motors were triple the cost but I could be wrong. 60X...aren't you part of the R&D team for specialty?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Bowstring Store said:


> 60X...aren't you part of the R&D team for specialty?


Yes we do work with specialty from time to time on these machines. Tom Parkinson and us had the first two machines put out.


----------



## BDZ65 (May 20, 2004)

Been there done that with stepper motors. Speciality is 100% correct, you loose torque real quick as you increase the speed on steppers and the cost goes up real quick if you want more speed with torque. I built some stepper systems that would run as high as 1200 RPM, but thats about it. The motors I am using now are the same bolt pattern as a 23 frame stepper and will take you to 3000 RPM. Also my motor and controller is very quiet compared to steppers. It really would not be hard to retrofit a Speciality with these motors, but I do not know what their bearings are rated for.


----------



## BDZ65 (May 20, 2004)

I think I said this before. Speciality has done a real nice job, taking our idea of steppers on both spindles, which allows you to employ our idea of "twisting from both ends" and making a low cost, low speed option. The HTM is designed for high speed, heavy duty production use and comes with it's own frame, which is capable of serving @ tensions as high as 550 lbs. Speciality is not supplying a frame and they do not assume the liability of the frame, but they are offering a great value. These machines are aimed at two different segments of the market. I fully expect HTM to get beat up on price, but to produce what they offer is not cheap, maybe you should talk to HTM owners before passing judgement on cost.


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

The frame on the htm is a big aluminum I beam and its strong i was told it was milled from billet aluminum


----------



## jbacon1340 (Oct 29, 2013)

Does HTML sell just the motor controller? Would if they didn't as of now?


----------

